
Inferring IFR of Covid-19 - marojejian
https://arxiv.org/abs/2005.00495
======
marojejian
This seems to be a vastly lower estimate vs this one!
[https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3590771](https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3590771)

